# How to run Linux off an external harddrive?(x-fer from hardware)



## avalanchsurfer (Jun 11, 2007)

HI,

I have a powerbook g4 laptop and I would like to boot linux off my external harddrive (usb 2.0). How would I go about doing this?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: How to run Linux off an external harddrive?*

Not sure if the powerbook can boot to an external drive. I'll transfer you to the Mac section and see if they can help you with this.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, this should be in the linux section imho, as i know nothing about getting linux to run. but which powerbook do you have? I need to know that before i can say wither or not it can boot from an external drive with the mac os. and i would think that if it can boot to the mac os on an external drive, it should be able to boot linux from an external drive.


----------

